# Help Automating Cinematic Studio Strings Solo vibrato on/off?



## stringslord (Mar 19, 2022)

I have Cinematic Studio Strings Solo in Kontakt 6 and Live 10. I am trying to automate Vib Cntrl (host automation #001) but it does not show up in the list of automatable parameters in Live. T



here is no knob for Vib Cntrl in the GUI of Cinematic Solo Strings. If I drag an empty host automation slot to a knob such as mix volume, then it will show up in the list of automatable parameters.

How can I fix this so I can automate Vib Cntrl?


----------



## Byfire2.0 (Mar 26, 2022)

I have the same situation for CSS and CSSS. I would like to be able to automate and map the vibrato controls, I'm used to creating my own racks of my favorite instruments in ableton live.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 26, 2022)

Vib Control is on CC2 (high = vibrato on). I don't think you need to teach the Kontakt instance a new host automation.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 26, 2022)

If you want to tie it the host automation, click the gear at the top right to expose the CC control panel, then click and drag from host automation 1 to the vibrato CC field.


----------



## Byfire2.0 (Mar 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Si desea vincularlo a la automatización del host, haga clic en el engranaje en la parte superior derecha para exponer el panel de control CC, luego haga clic y arrastre desde la automatización del host 1 hasta el campo CC del vibrato.


THANKS BROO


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 26, 2022)

I was always like "damn thats a lot of vibrato" when I played with CSS until I finaly clicked on that gear. I wish they'd put a control on the main page for vibrato.

The funny thing is if you take the vibrato away completely you miss it almost immediately...


----------



## gohrev (Mar 26, 2022)

It's a pity that it's either completely on or completely off… The non-vibrato works lovely for the last note of a phrase.


----------

